# Nasty household chores



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2018)

DISCLAIMER: I refuse to be responsible for any injury, illness, and associated ickiness resulting from reading or posting in this thread. 

I just cleaned out my bathtub drain with a screwdriver; I'd let it go too long.
OMG...THE HAIR...a huge slimy glob.  :yuk: eeewww

Other nasty jobs:
Litter box scoop and scrub
Cleaning up cat vomit or hairball
Once I was REALLY sick and didn't quite make it to the toilet...eeewww

Also, I remember watching the plumber clearing my kitchen drain of slime/garbage/gunk. I had to walk away.

So, can you add any? :grin:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Puppy diarrhea.

Rotted chicken in the trash, ugh.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2018)

@ RR

Yeah, puppy, kitty, any diahhrea is bad news.

They say it's a good idea to keep an old shower curtain and old bed sheet to make cleanup and disposal tolerable...run to the trash dumpster!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes, run like hell!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2018)

I was gonna wait to post this, as it should top most ‘eeeewwww’ situations

But

What the heck

We have this outhouse







We don’t have the typical hole (I really don’t care to eventually stand over a huge filled pit of poop)

We have a five gal bucket 






It needs emptied about every four days

This involves the trudge to the other side of the meadow, and emptying it all into ‘the crib’
Then scrubbing out the bucket and adding a layer of pine needles to the bottom

This crib contains around two years of pooppost

Pooppost is half straw and half, shall we say, vegetable matter mixed with sawdust

About half the folks, that’ve had the privilege of viewing the process, developed a case of the dry heaves in mid procedure.

Heh, my daughter thought she could do this chore for me, as most the contents were from several days of their stay.
I let her commence to pour, while involuntarily retching
She began to understand why I’d instructed her to sprinkle sawdust after every sitting  

I really don’t see what the problem is, as our shit don’t stink

Hungry now


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2018)

Oh, Gary.....

I vote for cleaning the hairballs out of the drains.  Double-yuck.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2018)

Plumbers are worth every dollar they earn.  :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2018)

Cleaning up after a backed up sewer drain in the basement.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 15, 2018)

Small child barf all down the hallway.  The smell. of fresh barf is to elicit a similar response from the beholder.

My wife couldn't handle it, so I did it.  

My least favorite chore is washing dishes.


----------



## Leonie (Oct 16, 2018)

Aah Gary O, the memories. I grew up with one of those in the backyard, but we were a bit more civilised. The can was hidden by a small door and the 'dunny man' came weekly to take it away and replace it with a new can.


----------



## IKE (Oct 16, 2018)

Speaking of outhouses......in most  places away from the rear we had so called modern outhouses and if a person screwed up in Vietnam he was normally put on 'S**t Burning Detail' as punishment.

You'd drag the cut drums full of poop & stuff out from under the holes with a long piece of rebar or a stick, pour a generous amount of diesel fuel in the drum, toss a match in and then run like hell till the flames calmed down and then come back and stir with a stick once in awhile till everything was burnt up and add more diesel as needed.

I can't understand why the fella in the second pic below has a smile on his face.....do you think he actually enjoyed burning poop ?


----------



## Ronni (Oct 16, 2018)

Dog vomit and diarrhea

Mucusy spit in bathroom sink

Poop/Diarrhea splashes in the toilet where it explodes out of you and then hits the rim

Cat hairballs

:eeew::crying:


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2018)

Ronni said:


> Poop/Diarrhea splashes in the toilet where it explodes out of you and then hits the rim



Ah, the salad shooter


----------



## Ronni (Oct 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Ah, the salad shooter



Oh God!!  I’m torn between snort-laughing and gagging!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I just threw up in my mouth.





Ronni said:


> Oh God!!  I’m torn between snort-laughing and gagging!!



My work is done here


the outhouse beckons


----------



## JimW (Oct 16, 2018)

When I had my lake house in NH I had a storage freezer in the finished basement with about $400 worth of meats in it. For whatever reason one summer, I wasn't able to make it to the house for a few weeks. When I did finally make it there I opened the front door and noticed a foul smell, I thought maybe a field mouse or a chippy had died inside the house. But as I continued in the smell got much worse and I noticed the smell was coming from the basement. As I made my way down the stairs the smell was so bad I started dry heaving before I hit the bottom step. When I got to the bottom with my shirt up over my mouth and nose, I noticed there was a large puddle of spoiled meat blood on the floor in front of the freezer that had also oozed into a throw rug. When I opened the freezer door a more of the meat blood came spilling out on the floor as I stood looking in at a freezer full of rotted meats. At some point during the 3 weeks I wasn't there the freezer died and all of the meats spoiled and smelled like a rotting corpse. I spent the next 6 hours cleaning up all of the spoiled meats and the huge puddle of meat blood off the floor. Then I dismantled the freezer and lumped it outside so I could hose it down and throw it in the back of my pick up to take it to the dump the next day. I came real close to puking a few times but was able to hold it back thanks to a respirator I had for spray painting that I wore. Some of the blood got on my clothes which I threw in a trash bag and got rid of them at the dump with the freezer, throw rug and the meats. I think I took 3 showers after that. That was absolutely the worst thing I've ever run into in my life.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Sure, sure.... did they ever find the body?

*NO, just kidding*. Jim, that would have to be the most disgusting chore ever! In fact I don't think I could even do it. I think I'd call one of those heavy clean up companies.

What a terrible loss, too. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a renewed respect for police & medics who go to a scene where a dead body has been laying for who knows how long.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2018)

When I was small, we had an outhouse and the smell never bothered me. Had to clean out chicken poop, goat poop too so I guess I became immune to those smells. Yet changing a diaper was the absolute worst. 

Vomit, any kind, does it for me. Never could stand it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2018)

A few years back every time the refrigerator turned on in the kitchen there was a horrible smell. I couldn't imagine how something so rotten could be inside but I took everything out several times and spotlessly cleaned the interior. It didn't help. The hubby pulled out the refrigerator and we found that a mouse had beheaded itself with the fan blade, because of this, every time the fan started turning it fanned the terrible smell all over the kitchen. It was so difficult to clean and sanitize the fan and pan below it and get rid of that poor mouse.


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)

JimW said:


> When I had my lake house in NH I had a storage freezer in the finished basement with about $400 worth of meats in it. For whatever reason one summer, I wasn't able to make it to the house for a few weeks. When I did finally make it there I opened the front door and noticed a foul smell, I thought maybe a field mouse or a chippy had died inside the house. But as I continued in the smell got much worse and I noticed the smell was coming from the basement. As I made my way down the stairs the smell was so bad I started dry heaving before I hit the bottom step. When I got to the bottom with my shirt up over my mouth and nose, I noticed there was a large puddle of spoiled meat blood on the floor in front of the freezer that had also oozed into a throw rug. When I opened the freezer door a more of the meat blood came spilling out on the floor as I stood looking in at a freezer full of rotted meats. At some point during the 3 weeks I wasn't there the freezer died and all of the meats spoiled and smelled like a rotting corpse. I spent the next 6 hours cleaning up all of the spoiled meats and the huge puddle of meat blood off the floor. Then I dismantled the freezer and lumped it outside so I could hose it down and throw it in the back of my pick up to take it to the dump the next day. I came real close to puking a few times but was able to hold it back thanks to a respirator I had for spray painting that I wore. Some of the blood got on my clothes which I threw in a trash bag and got rid of them at the dump with the freezer, throw rug and the meats. I think I took 3 showers after that. That was absolutely the worst thing I've ever run into in my life.



I was going to post mine, but I can't compete with that.


----------



## aja8888 (Oct 16, 2018)

Kind of household at the time.

When in the military on KP for two weeks, I had garbage can cleaning duty, The cans (55-gallon) were brought out to an outdoor roofed over pole building where I would dump and then scrape out the garbage (rotting food) into a drain system.  Then I would have to put the partially empty smelly drums on a rack horizontally and steam them out with a live steam hose. I was in a rubber suit with rubber boots to keep from getting burned from the steam.  I did this for 12 hours a day for two solid weeks. Each day I probably cleaned 100 drums.  

Certainly not as bad as human poop duty (from a smell perspective), but I smelled like garbage for two solid weeks and days afterward.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> Speaking of outhouses......in most  places away from the rear we had so called modern outhouses and if a person screwed up in Vietnam he was normally put on 'S**t Burning Detail' as punishment.
> 
> You'd drag the cut drums full of poop & stuff out from under the holes with a long piece of rebar or a stick, pour a generous amount of diesel fuel in the drum, toss a match in and then run like hell till the flames calmed down and then come back and stir with a stick once in awhile till everything was burnt up and add more diesel as needed.
> 
> ...




We didn't do that in the Navy.


----------



## danielk (Jan 25, 2019)

Dried dog vomit in the tile grout.


----------

